# hide for outdoor enclosure



## voodoochild863 (Sep 4, 2010)

I recently finished my outdoor enclosure for my hatchling red tegu. I was wondering what I could use as a hide. I was thinking of using a plastic shoe box but I am afraid that it will get to hot. The enclosure itself is 8'x4' and 18" tall. its basically a wooden box with chicken wire on top and bottom and a few inches of cypress mulch. any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 4, 2010)

An underground hide works well for escaping heat, I suggest burying it.


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with burying the hide to keep it cool...

I have a 6' x 12' outdoor balcony that I have prepped as an outdoor Tegu enclosure. On it I have a 4' x 2' x 2' enclosure with 3 screened 'windows' and the door always open (plenty of air flow). With 6" of mulch in it the temps still stay too warm in the mulch to offer a true 'cool hide' for hot days.

While I do utilize the balcony as a Tegu enclosure often, he does not at all appreciate being left out there on 90+ degree days (which we've had plenty of this year). He stopped eating all together for over a week and after a few trials I've placed blame for it on too high of temperatures without a sufficient cool hide. 

I'm not sharing this to discourage you from utilizing an outdoor hide, I'm simply sharing my experience to give you something else to help mold your own ideas. 

Best of luck 'perfecting' your enclosure!


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 6, 2010)

If you want to you can get a plastic dog house for your Tegu. Here is a video of one of the best breeders out there ( before he passed away RIP Bert ). You can see the dog house at the end of the video.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/agamainternational#p/u/21/5g4L_fz1DLs" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/agamaintern ... g4L_fz1DLs</a><!-- m -->


----------



## MFjustin (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi i'm planning on building an outdoor enclosure too. If i place the enclosure over the dirt, can the tegu get away through digging a hole? Also, on raining/cold days how will i be able to keep the temperature high?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

you will want to put some chicken wire or a similar thing underneath the enclosure. you can bury it. without it there is always a chance that your tegu can dig to freedom


----------



## MFjustin (Feb 8, 2011)

So your suggesting to dig a hole and cover the perimeter of the enclosure with chicken wire?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I would just put down the wire and then bury it under first dirt then a deep blanket of Cypress. 

This will raise the area so it won`t hold water ..


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 8, 2011)

Bobby Hill's outdoor enclosure thread - <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=3200#axzz1DQ7QHSsb" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=25&t=3200#axzz1DQ7QHSsb</a><!-- l -->

I would use a larger guage wire than chicken wire personally... but I've been known to error on the side of overkill on many of my DIY projects...

I really like the last point Montana made about mounding up the enclosure which not only makes building the enclosure easier, it prevents water from ponding in the enclosure...


Edit/Added - As for a "hide"... unless your Tegu is hibernating outdoors in this hide, something as simple as a piece of plywood laying on top of 12" of mulch would make an excellent hide.


----------

